
Transhumanism Victim of Google - Mozinor
Hello everyone,<p>Recently during a process of cyber harrassment, I discovered I was innocent of anything. Evidently it was not the choice of Facebook and google who put me a transhumanism Spyware. Now all my life is listened. How did I notice? When I did pentest my own website nothing special except two days later sounds and voices said I&#x27;m guilty of hacking. I said I would report an abuse no one is trusting me. 2nd suicidal attempt after a short trial that I did win. Who could help me please?
How can I report an abuse if it is as new as transhumanism?<p>As weird as it appears I have no more consciousness and they even tried to kill me with an internal electrical choc.<p>What if someone here could trust me. Anyone at Google saying it is not darknet and really you? Both case could be a first step.<p>Thanks for reading, about to suicide.
======
_Microft
In case your are an US american

Call 1-800-273-8255 (
[https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/](https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/)
)

Since I am not a US american, I do not know if this is a useful number. Let's
hope it's correct.

------
ChrisGranger
You need to speak to a doctor or mental health practitioner _as soon as
possible_. Today. Don't wait.

